# European starling skins for fly tying?



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

oI am thinking of killing some starlings, drying the skins, and selling them to fly tyers for maybe about $2-3 bucks for one. I want to know about as much as i can.
First, I need to get some borax or something to dry them. I assume I can't just mummify them and sell them as is, so removing the skeletal structure of the bird without harming the feathers is one hurdle. Then finding the right weapon. Shotguns will get me more birds, but im not sure about the harm done to the feathers. So possibly a lower powered .177 cal, to prevent over penetration, and a smaller hole. And the good thing is that the breast meat takes well to a marinade and cooked up. So I'll have starlings and some breast to snack on! Just some stuff i was thinking up.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

First problem, I doubt many will be interested in starling feathers for tying flies. Second issue, if you find someone interested they aren&#8217;t going to want to pay that much for a few little black feathers when they can get much nicer feathers for the same money. Maybe less. I honestly think you&#8217;ll spend more in borax than you&#8217;ll make, and a box of borax is cheap. 
If you do decide to try it, use a BB gun and skin the bird out. Dust the skin with borax and set aside to dry. You&#8217;ll have to split the wings open to get the meat and cartridge out or they could attract bugs. If making a little extra money is the goal, you&#8217;d be better advised the shovel a few driveways. I just don&#8217;t see it being worth your time


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

The goal is to use the rest of the bird instead of ripping out the breast and tossing the rest. I think that would be my main problem, finding a buyer is gonna be a pain. I have little to no knowledge about fly fishing, fly tying even less. Not sure what those feathers would be used for. Getting them is sorta easy. They have to keep eating to stay alive during the winter, and congregate more, not to mention they will eat nthing with protein. I've watched them eat a entire bowl of dog food with about 20 plus birds there at once.
BUT this won't be worth it is if I had to spend to much, so you have a point. I'll see what I can do about a buyer and a way to dry them up.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Not a horrible idea. Fly tiers *do use* starling feathers.

Got a few at the house too,was thinking of popping 1 or 2.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

But would there be enough interest to make it worth the time? It doesn't seem like it to me, but I could be wrong. Personally, I think their best purpose would be in a compost pile. I hate the %!F#@#$! things!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

could post in the fly fishing forum and see what kind of interest people have in the feathers. maybe someone close to you could use them. worth a shot if your just wanting to try something instead of throwing them out.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Jonny, I thought you lived in the city? Just make sure you are not discharging firearms in areas that are illegal to do so.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I do. And that's another point, shotguns tend to make a loud boom.... And they are illegal to shoot around here. But who knows, maybe I could find someone who needs some gone. And they may lived out innthe rural areas.


----------

